# Looking for a regular 3rd



## Fin-icky (Sep 3, 2014)

A buddy and I always seem to be scrambling for a 3rd on the weekends.

I launch my 2003 21' Sea Fox out at Destin Marina every weekend I can make it out there. A typical day would be catching bait, wreck fishing for ajs and snapper, trolling for kings, and flat lining for king\bft.

We aren't the most experienced and don't venture out the farthest, but have been in a role filling the cooler with a limit of RS, some mangroves, kings, and bonita for the past 2 weekends. 

Just looking for someone who would be willing to split gas/launch fee/ice and spend the weekends fishing.

Pm me if interested.


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

Man I'd jump on that if you were out of Pensacola. I can't make it over to Destin on a regular basis though.


----------



## Fin-icky (Sep 3, 2014)

We'll make our way out there one day, if you'd be interested in the pcola trips.

Also have brand new vhf, garmin gpsmap that is a pain in the ass, all required safety gear, seatow membership, makeshift ling tower, 2 anchors(wreck anchor&danforth) + 24ft of 3/4 inch chain, 200+ foot rope, raw water wash down (pump died last weekend), 20 gal livewell, loud ass fumey 2 stroke merc 150, trim tabs, 3 gaffs, big rubber mesh net, newish leaning post.


----------



## froggy (Feb 7, 2014)

about how much per day? its only 60 miles but all the stoplights make it a 2 hour journey. is there a better route than st down 98 traffic wise?


----------



## Fin-icky (Sep 3, 2014)

$30 per person will do it!


----------



## Fin-icky (Sep 3, 2014)

98 is probably the best route. Traffic won't be a problem at 5 am!


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

that is a deal at $30/trip you running a 4 stroke ?


----------



## Fin-icky (Sep 3, 2014)

It's a 2 stroke. $30 beats the $0-$10 I usually get.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Don't believe him, I went out with him and now he tells everyone we are separate but together...

Just kidding, i'm the buddy that fishes every weekend with him. We don't go far out like he said but we do alright and are really just out to catch anything, food is just a bonus. We have a hard time getting a reliable person that will be at the dock at sunrise, willing to stay out all day, and can afford a few bucks toward expenses. Wouldn't mind having somebody that can teach us some tricks instead of a total googan also.


----------



## Fin-icky (Sep 3, 2014)

Late to the party girl. Already got a couple new recruits. Wayne is going out Sunday with us.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Watch your drinks or he might pull a Bill Cosby on you.


----------



## froggy (Feb 7, 2014)

i cant offer much experience yet; but i will be happy to make the drive anytime. all day/overnight; whatevers clever. just gotta get proper gear. im eager to learn how to catch the big ones. good luck this weekend


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Still need a regular 3rd, last attempt guy backed out last minute. You don't have to be available all the time but if you say you are gonna be there then be there. We are usually at Destin Marina by sunrise and heading out till we feel like coming in or the swells tell us it is time to go. Text preferred (850) 396-1502, Chris (you can PM me but can only get them when im not working, before 7am after 5pm)


----------

